# Some pics from the Olympia 2009



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g82/FivosA/IMG_0015.jpg]


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mate those pics are friggin brilliant...top class photo's!!!

have a rep!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> mate those pics are friggin brilliant...top class photo's!!!
> 
> have a rep!!!


Thanks pal..i took over 3000 pics got everyone...and the quality of every pic is like those or better than above...

I showed some to Shaun Ray and Flex W and the both really liked them.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

One more of our boy Flex who im shooting tommorow at Golds


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Thanks pal..i took over 3000 pics got everyone...and the quality of every pic is like those of better than above...#
> 
> I showed some to Shaun Ray and Flex W and the both really liked them.
> 
> Fivos


man i bet they was impressed,thats what i call bodybuilding photography...mate you got the eye,the focus and the shots:bounce:...thats big business already...nice one bro,wicked snaps...very professional indeed...and you got to be close up to those bleeding awesome chaps with physiques:thumbup1:!!!!

cant rep you again mate:clap:!!!!

one thing that struck me in america,is when i was at the olympia 02...or 01,over there when amongst bigger guys you dont,or it doesnt feel like you being smalled up,but over here...there is some sort of air about it here...if you get what i mean...felt more comfortable out there:confused1:???

i dont know..

shots are brill though!!!!

had flex lewis at a better placing,and think david henry should of won(can you believe those dudes are only at 202??????)


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> man i bet they was impressed,thats what i call bodybuilding photography...mate you got the eye,the focus and the shots:bounce:...thats big business already...nice one bro,wicked snaps...very professional indeed...and you got to be close up to those bleeding awesome chaps with physiques:thumbup1:!!!!
> 
> cant rep you again mate:clap:!!!!
> 
> ...


Yea totally agree with what you are saying...its like over here they appreciate and not hate etc..even sitting next to the pros i didnt feel like i was out of my depth etc or should be next to them if you get what im saying etc.

Ive got so many pics all ready to go...

Here is another of Branch Warren who i really rate..


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Last pic before Joanna and i go out...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Yea totally agree with what you are saying...its like over here they appreciate and not hate etc..even sitting next to the pros i didnt feel like i was out of my depth etc or should be next to them if you get what im saying etc.
> 
> Ive got so many pics all ready to go...
> 
> Here is another of Branch Warren who i really rate..


yep i definately know what you mean:thumb:!!!!

that pic is brilliant...branch has really proved himself...he was ripped in every place you could look at...i mean more than jay...but i guess he cant compete on the size thing...but if branch comes in that condition and bigger...he has got to be mr.O pretty soon,if the others dont come in too well!!!!

he is great stuff...i'm sure he is from where the great mr.O is from,same gym etc???

fivos,with permission can i copy n paste this pic,good inspiration!!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> yep i definately know what you mean:thumb:!!!!
> 
> that pic is brilliant...branch has really proved himself...he was ripped in every place you could look at...i mean more than jay...but i guess he cant compete on the size thing...but if branch comes in that condition and bigger...he has got to be mr.O pretty soon,if the others dont come in too well!!!!
> 
> ...


Of course pal they are not even 5% size of the originals...

Fivos


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Of course pal they are not even 5% size of the originals...
> 
> Fivos


thankyou:thumb:...

just trying to watch that film gamer,but copy is a pile of pooh!!!!

so i guess i'm gonna try catch some good ol REM GH sleep!!!

cheers mate...goodnight!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbup1: Well done Fivos, great pictures!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazing pics fivos, am i right in thinking photography is your profession as well as body building,

Glad branch got such a good placing ( an animal in the gym )

glad jay won overall,, both look fookin ace,

Great work mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pics mates...quality!!

Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

great pics - that one of branch doing abs/obliques is fantastic.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic pics, quality, have some reps for sharing them with us. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome :thumb: Hope you get some great shots of Flex at the gym and are having a great time! The .com has transferred over now mate, will have it sorted later.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Those photos are better than some of the professional mag photos I've seen Fivos (not saying you're not a pro etc)

Awesome


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Without a doubt the best pics i've seen, awsome photographer mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Superb shots mate... best quality I have seen... after seeing your photos I rate Jay's win even more... but even though Branch Warren is in great shape (and has an awesome side shot) and holds so much promise for the future I am not sure second was his, will hold final opinion till I see shots of the others...

Fivos I am well impressed and envious mate...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Fivos said:


>


He looks awesome

Wicked pics fivos


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics mate!! Branch looks awesome... well so does jay but i like branch more


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mate.....those pics are amazing!!!! Did u enjoy urself out there?....was was the highlight of the trip for u?

are u going to b around at the brits?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

You're not bad at taking photos Fivos, I'll give you that


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good stuff Fivos nice new career you have there


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think flex will be back bigger and more competitive next year when he gets closer to the weight limit, he is doing so well and flying the british flag high.

Branch is awesome in that pic, Jay defo deserved his win. Awesome Olympia this year!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Fivos you did good...the photos are awesome...  :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great pics pal awesome.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great pics...love the branch warren side abs shot


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Yea totally agree with what you are saying...its like over here they appreciate and not hate etc..even sitting next to the pros i didnt feel like i was out of my depth etc or should be next to them if you get what im saying etc.
> 
> Ive got so many pics all ready to go...
> 
> Here is another of Branch Warren who i really rate..


All your pics look great. this one of branch is particularly crazy!!! Captures his conditioning amazingly!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Great pics Fiv my friend, Its nice to see that you had good postioning, and share your pics with the UK,


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Fivos will be doing the backstage photography at the UKBFF, so make sure you see him!!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pics looking great Fiv, didnt expect any less from you buddy.

Helder


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

loving the photos.....do you mind if I ask what camera was used?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bassmonster said:


> loving the photos.....do you mind if I ask what camera was used?


Thanks i used a Canaon Eos 1d Mark III with a 70-200 f2.8L IS USM lens

Fivos


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

My jaw is on the floor, awesome photos.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!!! What a true gift you have my friend.. You will go a long way mate.

Even the hi motion shots are crystal clear...AWSOME!!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Thanks i used a Canaon Eos 1d Mark III with a 70-200 f2.8L IS USM lens
> 
> Fivos


nice peice of kit...all of a sudden i feel my Nikon D90 needs to be upgraded... :whistling:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brilliant photos Fivos and some people feel Branch did not deserve 2nd place - like hell.

Have you any photos of John and Lee in the 202 class?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Brilliant photos Fivos and some people feel Branch did not deserve 2nd place - like hell.
> 
> Have you any photos of John and Lee in the 202 class?


Those people are insane and need a reality check!!! he looked AWESOME!! He had jay worried you could see it in his face!!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome photos. :thumbup1: , jay and branch look outstanding....


----------



## MDM23 (Feb 24, 2008)

Brilliant photos mate, much appreciated.


----------



## SudipS (Oct 2, 2009)

great photos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just want to thank everyone for the superb comments and messages re the photos. Joanna and I got back Friday afternoon and all i can say it was a trip i will never forget. So much to tell you guys i just dont know where to start!

One of the highlights was the Sunday morning after the Olympia i was shooting in Golds Gym IFBB Pro Lee Powell and in another corner of the Gym Branch Warren was being shot, the other corner Jay Cuttler was being shot and in another Kai Green! Its was really mad, not only was i next to these superb bodybuilders and talking to them but was also talking to the top photographers like Kevin Horton. All the photographers at the Olympia were very kind to me and made a real effort to "welcome" the new boy, although one well known photographer (who i wont mention) wasnt to keen on me...not sure why, maybe he felt threatend.

The whole experiance was simply superb from the show days and Vegas in general. I wanna thank Joanna for being with me and standing round all day whilst i shot the shows and did the shoots..shes is a real gem!

So im just coopying over 3500 pics to my external drive before i load them up.Im really happy with the results of the pics..I showed Lee Powell all the pics i took at the show of him and he said straight away that the pics i took were better than the ones he saw on FlexOnline of him..which was superb. I also showed the original owner of Golds Gym who was training in the Gym when i Shot Flex (Flex introduced me to him) and he mentioned that some of my shots were the best hes seen..again a very nice thing to say..

So i will upload more pics tommorow but i will put the majority on my site.

Next show will hopefully be the UKBFF Finals but this hasnt been finalised as i need to sort out some kind of deal with the UKBFF as they want some sort of % of any money I make (which wont be much as i like to keep cost to the competitors as low as possible) so not sure how thats going to work out...I really want to provide backstage photographer but not at the cost of me making a loss..I need to cover my costs at least and make some kind of profit...

The next main IFBB Pro show ill be shooting should be next years Arnold Classic with some photo shoots in between etc.

Thanks again

Fivos


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

fab pics just reiterating what has already been said really, (been ill so just catching up on threads) Keep up the excellent work :thumb :fivos x


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

3.5k images - *boggle*  Well done again Fivos, top man.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

More pics..ps please dont copy as the clarity gets lost..










As mentioned i was sat next to Shaun Ray during the Pre-Judging










Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Fivos


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome pics fivos wowzers


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Great pics.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is it me or do those pics look better than any pic on the web?

Notice how he leaks a few out at a time....lol Damn, the clarity is second to none big man, very very impressed.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Fivos, i know quite a few of the mag photographers and your way up there with them:thumb:, next i'm gonna ask you to do some pic of me when i'm ready to upset the world. Peace:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Is it me or do those pics look better than any pic on the web?
> 
> Notice how he leaks a few out at a time....lol Damn, the clarity is second to none big man, very very impressed.


Winger i have so many it takes about 5 mins each pic to post process and I shot the show in RAW and not jpg..Thanks for the compliment re the pics i really wanted to showcase the bodybuilders to the best. Sometimes i feel some photos i see do not do the bodybuilder any justice.

Ill see if any mags want to show them but it wouldnt suprise me if they dont.

I leak a few more today


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Khaos said:


> Hey Fivos, i know quite a few of the mag photographers and your way up there with them:thumb:, next i'm gonna ask you to do some pic of me when i'm ready to upset the world. Peace:thumb:


Khoas no worries mate we can sort that out when you are ready. Im trying to sort out shooting the UKBFF Finals but still not sure if that is going to happen..which will be a rel shame.

Fivos


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Winger i have so many it takes about 5 mins each pic to post process and I shot the show in RAW and not jpg..Thanks for the compliment re the pics i really wanted to showcase the bodybuilders to the best. Sometimes i feel some photos i see do not do the bodybuilder any justice.
> 
> Ill see if any mags want to show them but it wouldnt suprise me if they dont.
> 
> I leak a few more today


You truly appreciate the size of these guys in the photos (there legs are absolutely massive)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Holy feck me sideways, those shots are insanely good mate! We're going to need some serious diskspace for your site Fiv! :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Holy feck me sideways, those shots are insanely good mate! We're going to need some serious diskspace for your site Fiv! :lol:


Thanks pal, think we need to get the functionality to start selling some of these pics...let me know what you think..

Anyway here is a couple of John and Lee



















Fivos


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dude those photo's are top top draw, you have a great eye for it!

Is this something that has only surfaced in the last few years or have you always been a photographer? Did you study it of just pick it up?

Keep up the good work my man - are you doing photo's at the brits again?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Dude those photo's are top top draw, you have a great eye for it!
> 
> Is this something that has only surfaced in the last few years or have you always been a photographer? Did you study it of just pick it up?
> 
> Keep up the good work my man - are you doing photo's at the brits again?


Hi Mate,

Ive been doing photography for about 20odd years, back in the day of regular film and i used to develop my own photos back in my mums utility room...im sure those developing trays chemicals fried my brain LOL...

Ive always done photography but never did any bodybuilding stuff up until last year when i took some quick snaps of James L backstage after he won the Overall at the UKBFF Finals..anyway those quick snaps got used as the main article in Flex..since then i thought i may as well carry it on. I think being a competitive bodybuilder and been on the other side of the lens gives me an edge over your normal photographers...i wont take a shot unless the subject pose is bang on..and if its not (and its like a shoot type) ill adjust them to make sure the shot is right.

I want to shoot the UKBFF Finals but i think they maybe some polictics that are beyound my control to shoot..I just wanna take the shots as i know for sure the competitiors will get proper quality pictures.

Fivos


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Jay Cutler looked the best Ive ever seen him, absolutely amazing. Great pictures pal. Branch Warren was unreal, what a show!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fivos said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Ive been doing photography for about 20odd years, back in the day of regular film and i used to develop my own photos back in my mums utility room...im sure those developing trays chemicals fried my brain LOL...
> 
> ...


Good mate, sounds like you enjoy it and that is the important thing...

I'm not going to say anything about the other photographers that do the UKBFF events, but I think they should allow more people to take them, there seem to be only two that do, I'm not saying they are bad, just that others should get a go too.

Lee Williams did the Herc last year for scott and I think his pictures were awesome too, there are some good guys out there doing pics.

Well if you do happen to have your camera with you in Notts - purely innocently mind you, as most people will have cameras, I for one will defo like a few snaps lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Good mate, sounds like you enjoy it and that is the important thing...
> 
> I'm not going to say anything about the other photographers that do the UKBFF events, but I think they should allow more people to take them, there seem to be only two that do, I'm not saying they are bad, just that others should get a go too.
> 
> ...


Yea the photographers are all cool, Eric does and great job in getting out all the pics super quick etc...Lee is good as well but he is competing (saw him on Sunday and is looking very well).

Id like to provide backstage studio photograophy as this way you get to control the lighting so the subject comes out spot on. Ill see what happens. Although it will be a shame if i cant shoot backstage..

Fivos


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pics mate......top quality !!!


----------

